# Eldocraft bass boat



## kikkup (Jan 12, 2011)

Has anyone ever heard of an Eldocraft bass boat???
I bought one Friday a 15foot 6 incher  84 inches wide with a 150 hp Mercury on it....  and I looked on the coast guard tag and its rated for a 150... does anyone know or have experience with this boat... any info would be helpful...


----------



## Outfitter (Jan 13, 2011)

Had one for many years.
They were made in Arkansas.
Good sturdy boats.
Here's a pic of mine that I sold last summer when i bought a new boat. Congrats on your boat.


----------

